# Cory cat question



## navarrosarah (Mar 10, 2015)

Will cory cats be okay with tinfoil barbs, red hooks and tiger barbs? I don't know if they would hurt the cory cats or not. 

Sarah


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Tinfoil barbs get over one foot in length, while your average cories stay at about 2 to 3 inches. As a fast growing carp, tinfoil barbs will eat smaller fish if given the chance. I feel any size combination like that with a carniverous fish being the larger one will risk the smaller one getting eaten. Emerald cories are larger, I think four to six inches, but even then, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## navarrosarah (Mar 10, 2015)

That's kind of what I was afraid of too. I was trying to think of some kind of clean up crew I could put in there with them when I set up that tank, but maybe it's just not gonna happen. Thanks.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Would they go after nerite snails, vampire shrimp? Fresh water crabs of some sort? I think that siamese algea eaters get to be 6 inches long and they seem fairly fast. 

Algea eating is often done while young and small. If other food is available, many fish like plecos give it up after they get older.


----------

